# VCDS basic test for P0421



## roblmsw (Jul 5, 2012)

Does any one no which test to run in the VCDS basic setting to measure warm up catalyst efficiency below threshold on bank 1 (P0421).

I have included my autoscan and some sensor test that I had done prior to getting the feedback on this thread. I ave also included three readiness test one done through the OBD tab and one done after clearing the DTC finally one done following set readiness. Why the conflicting results. Any feedback would be helpful. 

00 BWednesday,11,July,2012,21:42:02:36484
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.3 (x64)
Data version: 20120401



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 3B - VW Passat B5
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 35 36 37 46 47 55 56 57 58 75 76 77


VIN: WVWTH63B13P333342 Mileage: 237120km/147339miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 078-907-551-ATQ.lbl
Part No: 3B0 907 551 CR
Component: 2.8L V6/5V G 0004 
Coding: 07751
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: 75EFE1374FDA171
WVWTH63B13P333342 VWZ7Z0B6549326

1 Fault Found:
16805 - Warm Up Catalyst; Bank 1 
P0421 - 35-00 - Efficiency Below Threshold
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 01V-927-156.lbl
Part No: 3B0 927 156 AK
Component: AG5 01V 2.8l5V USA 3942 
Coding: 00102
Shop #: WSC 08091 
VCID: 6FE3D35F2D862D1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 4B0-614-517.lbl
Part No: 4B0 614 517 R
Component: ABS/ESP allrad 2330 
Coding: 04257
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: 30611023F038729

1 Fault Found:
01425 - Yaw Rate Sensor (G202); Signal Wire 
57-00 - Electric Circuit Failure

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3Bx-907-044.lbl
Part No: 3B1 907 044 J
Component: CLIMATRONIC B5GP 0006 
Coding: 17200
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: 2851F843C8E83A9

4 Faults Found:
00603 - Footwell/defroster Flap Positioning Motor (V85) 
37-10 - Faulty - Intermittent
01271 - Positioning Motor for Temperature Flap (V68) 
37-00 - Faulty
01272 - Positioning Motor for Central Flap (V70) 
37-00 - Faulty
01274 - Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor (V71) 
37-00 - Faulty

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 1C0 909 605 C
Component: 09 AIRBAG VW61 04 0001 
Coding: 12345
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: 2449EC73B4C0DE9

1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1J0-907-487-A.lbl
Part No: 1J0 907 487 A
Component: Lenkradelektronik 0005 
Coding: 00118
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: 2F63135FED066D1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3B0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: 3B0 920 927 B
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V08 
Coding: 07235
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 2449EC73B4C0DE9
WVWTH63B13P333342 VWZ7Z0B6549326

2 Faults Found:
00779 - Outside Air Temp Sensor (G17) 
29-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
01326 - Control Module for Multi-Function Steering Wheel (J453) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: F0E15023B0B8B29

1 Fault Found:
01326 - Control Module for Multi-Function Steering Wheel (J453) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3B1-959-760.lbl
Part No: 3B1 959 760 E
Component: Sitzverstellung 0301 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2F63135FBD066D1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1C0 959 799 C
Component: 09 Komfortgerát HLO 0003 
Coding: 00258
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: 37732B3F1556A51

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1C0959801
Component: 09 Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0009 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1C0959802A
Component: 09 Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0009 

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 1C0959811
Component: 09 Tõrsteuer.HL KLO 0009 

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 1C0959812
Component: 09 Tõrsteuer.HR KLO 0009 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 3B7-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 3B7 035 180 E
Component: Radio NP2 0008 
Coding: 04031
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: 2245EA6BAED4D09

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------
Thursday,12,July,2012,19:46:17:36484
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.3 (x64)
Data version: 20120401


Address 01: Engine (3B0 907 551 CR)

19:46:00 Group 038: Lambda Control (Delta Lambda Bank 2)
15.8 % Engine Load 
0.020 V Sensor Voltage Bank 2 Sensor 2
350.0 ms Adjustment Bank 2 Sensor 2
System OK Result Delta Lambda B2

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 01: Engine (3B0 907 551 CR)

19:46:43 Group 043: Lambda Control (Aging Check: Bank 1 Sensor 2)
640 /min Engine Speed (G28)
320.0°C Catalytic Converter Bank 1 Temp.
0.785 V Lambda Voltage Bank 1 Sensor 2
B1-S2 OK Lambda Sensor Aging Test B1S2

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 01: Engine (3B0 907 551 CR)

19:47:43 Group 044: Lambda Control (Aging Check: Bank 2 Sensor 2)
680 /min Engine Speed (G28)
345.0°C Catalytic Converter Bank 2 Temp.
0.655 V Lambda Voltage Bank 2 Sensor 2
B2-S2 OK Lambda Sensor Aging Test B2S2




Thursday,12,July,2012,20:09:24:36484
VCDS Release 11.11.3 (x64): Generic OBD2
TID 01 - Rich to lean sensor threshold voltage Test:0.450 V
TID 02 - Lean to rich sensor threshold voltage Test:0.450 V
TID 03 - Low sensor voltage for switch time calculation N/A
TID 04 - High sensor voltage for switch time calculation N/A
TID 05 - Rich to lean sensor switch time N/A
TID 06 - Lean to rich sensor switch time N/A
TID 07 - Minimum sensor voltage for test cycle Test:0.015 V - Min:0.000 V - Max:0.400 V
TID 08 - Maximum sensor voltage for test cycle Test:0.745 V - Min:0.500 V - Max:1.000 V
TID 09 - Time between sensor transitions Test:0.160 s - Min:0.040 s - Max:0.920 s
TID 10 - Sensor period N/A


Readiness Status: 0000 0000
Exhaust Gas Recirculation: Passed
Oxygen Sensor Heating: Passed
Oxygen Sensor(s): Passed
Air Conditioning: Passed
Seconday Air Injection: Passed
Evaporative Emissions: Passed
Catalyst Heating: Passed
Catalytic Converter(s): Passed

Sunday,15,July,2012,13:56:24:36484
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.3 (x64)
Data version: 20120401



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Readiness Status: 0010 1101
Exhaust Gas Recirculation: Passed
Oxygen Sensor Heating: Passed
Oxygen Sensor(s): Failed or Incomplete
Air Conditioning: Passed
Seconday Air Injection: Failed or Incomplete
Evaporative Emissions: Failed or Incomplete
Catalyst Heating: Passed
Catalytic Converter(s): Failed or Incomplete





Sunday,15,July,2012,14:26:53:36484
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.3 (x64)
Data version: 20120401



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Readiness Status: 0000 0001
Exhaust Gas Recirculation: Passed
Oxygen Sensor Heating: Passed
Oxygen Sensor(s): Passed
Air Conditioning: Passed
Seconday Air Injection: Passed
Evaporative Emissions: Passed
Catalyst Heating: Passed
Catalytic Converter(s): Failed or Incomplete


----------



## das.auto.broke (Aug 15, 2008)

I'll start with the standard "Auto-scan please" request, as well as year, make, model, engine, engine code can make a difference on what basic settings block value is needed to run that test.

But may I also make the suggestion of clearing the fault and utilizing the guided readiness script to run that test, as the car must first be at normal operating temp. and the O2 sensors must be working correctly for a valid test. Just clear faults, select the "readiness" button and then the "set readiness" button (lower left) if its available (not grayed out). The test may also be available under the basic settings drop down menu, but like I said, you need to be at normal operating temp, with the O2 sensors alive and well first, or the test might not pass, if it even runs.

Edit: You may also want to try not making 2 threads for the same problem, that tends not to get to much help around here.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Yes, auto-scan first. Other than that, you're going to get no help beyond the above reply. I will add this:

The answers you seek are in the service manual


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Yes RTFB sir


----------



## roblmsw (Jul 5, 2012)

*VCDS help*

Thanks for your insight and the heads up about double post. I am referencing the manual and find it to be helpful interms of the specific values for measuring the sensor. My question is does the vehicle have to be moving or could I just accelerate while in park. 

Also, since I have post-it twice, should I delete this post or reference the other post. I certainly, do not want to have people looking at the same information twice nor do I want post in two different forums.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

All readiness generation procedures by VW have always been while the car was at standstill at idle or an automatically raised idle speed. Now mind you the exact procedures vary by engine and even for the same engine code there may be different procedures depending on model year or control module software version.

Now to give you a precise answer we truly do need these details and an Auto-Scan does provide exactly that.

BTW: If you feel like some users here or generally in the forums are harassing you w/o reason you can ignore their posts automatically by adding their nickname/username to the ignore list in your profile. That way you don't have to put up with their "friendly advice".


----------



## roblmsw (Jul 5, 2012)

*VCDS help*

Thanks I am sure at some point I will be using that ignore feature. I have included my autoscan in the original post and some sensor test along with readiness monitors before and after I reaceived the feedback on this forum. I had a hard time keeping the system at 1800-2400 min, the test kept going on and off. Can this be due to poor accelaration on my behaf or is it a faulty system. Fortunately the VCDS has the lables for my controler modules, I was able to go through the set readiness program relatively easy. Is there anyway I could set the values for the cat test in the basic setting of the advance function. This was the only system that failed following the set readiness test.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Thank you, that clears things up! What makes you confident the cat is still good? Usually if it fails it's truly a bad part. As for specific values, assuming they are not shown by VCDS you'd normally find them in the factory repair manual together with the readiness procedure. Have you tried VCDS's built in semi-automatic readiness generation?

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/16805/P0421/001057


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Thank you for correcting me Jack, therefor let me rephrase my statement...

"Almost All readiness generation procedures..."

As for the firmware update, please elaborate what the new version would be in this specific case. IMHO TSB 01-07-07/2010372 doesn't apply, if you know of a different one - don't hesitate to provide additional details to this customer of ours...


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

It applies sir, VW-Audi screwed up.

I know, I have verified it. Above 0050>

I have also verified that on many cars the 0004 was insufficient. They are the same ATQ.

I can also help to perform this if interested.

Glad your not ignoring me.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

As mentioned, please reference a specific TSB/TPI. The one referenced above and in our WIKI does only cover 3B0-907-551-G, 3B0-907-551-AN and 3B0-907-551-BA with version 0050. The 3B0-907-551-CR is according to my cheat sheet only available with 0002 & 0004.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

And I am telling you your cheat sheet is right.

I have done this update on my own for many saving people a ton of money.

Internally.
Most guys at the dealer, take the old CD and rename the file to accept the update.
Comes right from the training center, so there is no document to facilitate to your request Sebastian.

VW has barely covered all the updates for the old cars, and doesn't seem to care from what I have seen.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

In other words, no regular dealer tech will be able to find a reference and all we have is your word. Why didn't you say so in the first place instead of having this guy jump hoops and waste everybody's time by playing games? I've got enough for tonight, maybe somebody else can chime in and has a proof this update really exists since neither you nor me can find a proper official reference...


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Your nuts Sebastian, I offered to help do it.
I think I was clear that there is no record after giving a second look.
I suppose you want me to process my thoughts like an Etka.
Considering I have been doing this for over 8 years for that ECU with many helped, why cant you just accept that?

You know there was no intent to make anyone jump through hoops of fire.
Do I have to remind you I'm not paid to be here?
The OE disks have also timed out, and they must be modified to even perform the update.

I suppose you never heard of that being done either, even though there is no document in many cases.

Here let me make it easy for you.

*Person Rob in this forum.*I will help you do the update, if you are interested.

I also have OE type CAT's, or AFT EPA certified to save money.
I have the weld in replacement flex's.


----------



## roblmsw (Jul 5, 2012)

*VCDS help*

Thanks for the insight. Hate to replace a cat when it is just an air leak or something else causing the system failure. The question about the specification or values was is it okay to enter them in the basic settings of the advance functions and would that give me an accurate reading.


----------



## roblmsw (Jul 5, 2012)

*VCDS help*

Will a firmware update resolve the cat problem and should'nt this be something that the manufacturer provides?


----------



## roblmsw (Jul 5, 2012)

*VCDS help*

Before I start buying parts, I would like to confirm what the problem is. I do not have a problem buying original parts at a discounted price, but I can use the support in doing my own work. That is why I brought the VCDS and service manuals, which I have since learned I should of purchased the repair manuals. This do not include some of the Codes for my modules.


----------



## roblmsw (Jul 5, 2012)

*VCDS help*

Thanks for this clarification.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

_Thanks for the insight. Hate to replace a cat when it is just an air leak or something else causing the system failure. The question about the specification or values was is it okay to enter them in the basic settings of the advance functions and would that give me an accurate reading._ 

Only use basic settings 0x01-04 to do tests for readiness or blocks if the manual specifies.
0x01-08 

Tests can be forced to run or watched if looking to observe.

04 basic settings = instructing the ecu to perform a baseline test. ( telling )
This test may also change based on second DCY learned value target in eeprom.
08 measuring blocks = (watching) what the ecu is doing based on its own adaptation ranges or learned value targets after second DCY. also stored in eeprom with readiness bit status.


_Will a firmware update resolve the cat problem and should'nt this be something that the manufacturer provides? _

NO not in all cases. I think I have given the history of this issue with my rant with the Wizard Sebastian.

_Before I start buying parts, I would like to confirm what the problem is. I do not have a problem buying original parts at a discounted price, but I can use the support in doing my own work. That is why I brought the VCDS and service manuals, which I have since learned I should of purchased the repair manuals. This do not include some of the Codes for my modules. _


Agreed RTFB and advice is to do the update before buying any parts.
A leak should be easy to observe.

_Thanks for this clarification. _

Your welcome!


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

_As mentioned, please reference a specific TSB/TPI. The one referenced above and in our WIKI does only cover 3B0-907-551-G, 3B0-907-551-AN and 3B0-907-551-BA with version 0050. The 3B0-907-551-CR is according to my cheat sheet only available with 0002 & 0004. _

Be advised Wizard! 

The AT and BA are at 2225 not 0050, so update your cheat sheet.
That one I'm sure you can also verify with supporting documents.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHFViUFTb6k


----------

